# My newest litters



## Herzschlag (May 2, 2013)

In April there are two litters born. They have the colours CPB, SSP (Satin) and Dark Sepia/Sepia Fox and Powder Blue/Light Blue Fox.

Here are pictures from them


----------



## andypandy29us (Aug 10, 2012)

beautiful


----------



## TwitchingWhiskers (Feb 2, 2013)

Lovely babies, I especially like the first litter.


----------



## ThatCertainGlow (Jun 23, 2012)

Pretty babies.  Enjoying the second litter, every baby in that one has such lovely coloring.


----------



## angelofwhimsy (Dec 11, 2011)

Oh my gosh, what stunning babies! I love the idea of blue powder foxes!


----------



## Herzschlag (May 2, 2013)

My newest litter is half extreme black (tan) and half extreme blue (tan).
They were born on the 13.5


----------



## Soleya (May 24, 2011)

Oh they are gorgeous!


----------



## TwitchingWhiskers (Feb 2, 2013)

Beauties! I love the blues.


----------



## Rorschach (May 29, 2013)

My god, I LOVE the firt and last litter! :love 
Great work!


----------



## Laigaie (Mar 7, 2011)

I've been wondering about extreme black and tan. My understanding was that ae (extreme black) turned the tan hairs that are normally faults on a black into clear or white. Why would this not get rid of the tan on a tan?


----------



## TheFabumouse (Jun 1, 2013)

They're all really cute. Those blues :love


----------



## ThatCertainGlow (Jun 23, 2012)

Hmm. I'm not sure it exactly 'turns' the tan hairs on the body white... thought it wasn't exactly a dilute type thing? I probably need to re-read the Jax entry, unless you know this to be the case. However, it does make a^t not as rich, or fiery. At least, from what I've seen. In fact, I don't know that anyone has managed to breed a show-entry worthy version of it? Would really like to know if that is possible. (Pictures of a 'good' tan color on an a^e , someone? )

It looks, to my eye, as if it sort of 'greys' out a good tan. I think there was a thread, ages ago, about this. There is/was a photo on that thread of an a^e tan. I don't recall if/how long the poster had attempted to build the color back up, after introducing the tan, but it was Roland's, I believe.

*edit* Ahem. Of course it's a dilute. What was I thinking? Anyhow, can't find the mentioned thread, but here is another thread about it.
http://webcache.googleusercontent.com/s ... clnk&gl=us

Oh! Found it.
viewtopic.php?f=22&t=5629&start=20


----------



## Herzschlag (May 2, 2013)

Hello  Sorry, I didn' t look at my thread! 
I don't know if the Black and Blue Tans are really Half Extreme because I' m not really sure if the father is a Half Extreme or an Extreme.
Unfortunately I perceived know that I wrote the colours which where possible inarticulate. I forgot the braces by Half Extreme, sorry!

Best wishes


----------



## ThatCertainGlow (Jun 23, 2012)

Thanks for the update. 

Maybe there isn't anyone who has tried this, and then tried to get the tan color back up to speed. Pretty sure it won't start with me. The two Black tans I have now are not a^e based, and I have zero intentions to mix them with my a^e's.

Far as I know, that a^e messes up the c^ch dilute for foxing, as well. From what I understand for best foxes, you start with a really good tan. Sure would like to have that proven wrong though.


----------



## sanctuary (Jun 23, 2013)

They are all so cute.


----------

